# Womens bootcamp Bristol



## Luke mort (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi people

I have decided to create a women's only bootcamp service opening in January 2015 in both a south Bristol indoor location and the same in the north. My reasoning for writing this post is to try and gather some ideas off you guys in terms of what your possibly looking for from a bootcamp/group training service.
 This could literally be anything from what times best suit people, the training style of the sessions, whether monthly competitions would be a good idea or nutrition advice. 
  If I can gather some information to add to my already developing ideas it should create a successful bootcamp all round.

I look forward to hearing your ideas.


----------



## JTG (Oct 30, 2014)

I look forward to seeing your war face


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 30, 2014)

The one in carry on camping looked to have good results tbf, maybe there's a corporate strategic model to be gained from that approach.


----------



## JTG (Oct 30, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> The one in carry on camping looked to have good results tbf, maybe there's a corporate strategic model to be gained from that approach.


I'm now visualising Bernard Bresslaw as Private Pyle and Charles Hawtrey reciting 'this is my rifle, this is my gun...'


----------



## big eejit (Oct 30, 2014)

I think your bootcamp should have a Guantanamo Bay theme - orange jumpsuits, mild waterboarding, humiliation, degradation. That sort of thing would go down well.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2014)

another boot camp?


----------



## JTG (Oct 30, 2014)

big eejit said:


> I think your bootcamp should have a Guantanamo Bay theme - orange jumpsuits, mild waterboarding, humiliation, degradation. That sort of thing would go down well.


I've been visiting a place in Horfield for years where humiliation, degradation and misery are on offer every other week. It's not specifically for women though


----------



## Dan U (Oct 30, 2014)

My boots need cleaning, can you help


----------



## xenon (Oct 30, 2014)

Are these popular then? This is a thing? Pseudo military shouty gym classes, kack music... There's always kack music in gyms of course.


----------



## Geri (Oct 30, 2014)

Will there be guns?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 30, 2014)

xenon said:


> Are these popular then? This is a thing? Pseudo military shouty gym classes, kack music... There's always kack music in gyms of course.


Oh yes it's a thing. Pretty much only targeted at women ime, and especially at women who are new mothers because you may not look fat not for one second, not even if you've just had a baby  (you can take the baby to some of them and part of it is pushing the buggy.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 30, 2014)

There's a sign on a railing on the glos road up near Horfield Common that advertises a boot camp by an ex Royal Marine. I wonder if our new OP friend is the same chappy.


----------



## mog1976 (Oct 31, 2014)

Can my teenage daughter be made to go and stay.	 Don't care what the fee is


----------

